# evengio4u.com



## dijan1601 (26 November 2007)

Liebe Gemeinde,

ich hatte heute eine Mail im Postfach mit einem personalisierten Link auf "evengio4u.com". Also das gleiche Schema wie fabrikeinkauf & Co.
Ich habe einfach die ID durch www. ersetzt und siehe da:  eine Seite für angebliche Flirtkontakte. Sitz der Firma auf Zypern. Kostenpunkt: 56 €.
Wenn man die ID verändert und dann dem Link folgt, landet man in der Anmeldemaske. Also Alles wie gehabt.

Dirk


----------



## Wembley (26 November 2007)

*AW: evengio4u.com*

Läuft auch über eveningo.com
Beide Domains grad vor kurzem registriert. Angegeben ist eine Affili Limited aus Zypern mit einer lustigen Faxnummer im Whois-Eintrag.

Google liefert derzeit (wird sich wohl schnell ändern) für eveningo.com einen Treffer und für evengio4u.com keinen.
Brandneu das alles.
Sollte jemand reinfallen, sei gleich ein vorbeugendes "Nur keine Panik" hier hineingeschrieben. Ruhig bleiben und das Leben genießen. 

Nähere allgemeine Infos gibt es hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## dijan1601 (26 November 2007)

*AW: evengio4u.com*

in dem Zusammenhang wäre vielleicht interessant, ob der [......] das Copyright an deb gezeigten Bildern hat.
Kriegt man das irgendwie raus? Falls er das nicht hat (wovon ich ausgehe)
ist er wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung etc. erstmal selber dran.
Wenn der Rechteinhaber ein großes Unternehmen ist, macht deren Rechtsabteilung den Betreiber zur Sau mit Abmahnung etc.


_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Luftverbraucher (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wahrscheinlich so ein neuer Link?

Habe diese Mail bekommen:



> Hi Süßer,
> 
> hier ist Michaela von der Disco. Du hattest mir deine Mailadresse gegeben und fande dich sehr süss. Hast du heute lust ins Kino zu gehen?
> 
> ...



_URL entschärft oder entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## komm rein (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



Luftverbraucher schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich so ein neuer Link?
> 
> ...
> evengio4u.net


Hat mit Nachbarschaft24.net/meinNachbar.net nichts zu tun. Das betreibt ein anderer nicht ubekannter aus der NLB.


----------



## katzenjens (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Andere Baustelle, gleiches Prinzip:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50070


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: evengio4u.com*

Postings verschoben


----------

